# Starting point Paludarium



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2014)

Hi All. My first Paludarium 
Tank   18"x10"x10"
Substrate Tropica plant & gravel 
Lighting 2 10w 6500k Flood lights "Starting off with one on "
1 piece DW 
3 flint stones
1 brick
Plants 
Willow moss 
HC Cuba
Hydro trip 
Sagittaria subulata 
Java fern 

Some pics 
[DOUBLEPOST=1401112406][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401112458][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401112506][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401112550][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401112600][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1401112645][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## allan angus (26 May 2014)

looks like a good start


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2014)

allan angus said:


> looks like a good start



Hi Thank you  More plants to come but i don't know what ones yet ??


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2014)

Hi All, Planted Crypt wendtii brown in the front and some on the brick. Added a small piece of DW at the front, Planted with a little moss and HC Cuba. Also added Moss and HC Cuba to the top of the large piece of DW  Still sorting out the plants for the back LH side


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog,Thank you


----------



## allan angus (2 Jun 2014)

keeps getting better


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi All, 2 weeks later Added some more water and a couple of floating plants  Plants doing well and starting to fill out.I will give it a few weeks then think about the back planting  one pic


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (19 Jun 2014)

Starting to come together nicely Roy!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi Nathaniel, Thank you


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Jun 2014)

Looking really nice mate. Your too good with your plants 
 I want one


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi Edvet , Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi Johnbol, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (19 Jun 2014)

Could you show the lights?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> Could you show the lights?



Hi Edvet, Its a 6500k 10 w Daylight  garden flood light  It has a good spread of light too  Simple But works [DOUBLEPOST=1403222294][/DOUBLEPOST]Sorry Forgot the pic


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2014)

Hi All, Quick update  Some plants Sag- Crypt had some did back. Apart from that all going well Will have to look round for some back planting now Some pics

[DOUBLEPOST=1404635507][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1404635569][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1404635637][/DOUBLEPOST][DOUBLEPOST=1404635708][/DOUBLEPOST]


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2014)

Hi Martin, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2014)

Hi Ali, Thank you[DOUBLEPOST=1404651249][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Allan, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (6 Jul 2014)

I would put a nice dark lavastone with a Buce on it in the back[DOUBLEPOST=1404668822][/DOUBLEPOST]You put that light on top of the tankcover, or did you make a hole in it?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> I would put a nice dark lavastone with a Buce on it in the back[DOUBLEPOST=1404668822][/DOUBLEPOST]You put that light on top of the tankcover, or did you make a hole in it?


Hi Edvet, That was a plant i was thinking about using But on the DW   But a great idea on the lava stone at the back Would add more height to that side too  Thank you 
The light just sits on the top of plastic No hole [DOUBLEPOST=1404669575][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi Fern ,Thank you


----------



## Fern (6 Jul 2014)

looks great!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (6 Jul 2014)

Really nice Roy. I'm itching to try a paludarium out . Watching with interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jul 2014)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Oct 2014)

Hi All, Made some changes i took out the brick.Well it gives me more planting space Plants are doing well


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Oct 2014)

Hi Allan, Thank you


----------



## X3NiTH (10 Oct 2014)

If that were mine I'd put tiny frogs in it or even a small land crab!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Oct 2014)

Hi Dw, Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2014)

Hi Vinkenoog, Thank you


----------



## drodgers (12 Oct 2014)

I have a itching to do a 65g and add a couple herps I will be watching your progress.
Looking good mate.


----------



## darren636 (12 Oct 2014)

What ya gonna do brutha?
About fertilising the plants on wood?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Oct 2014)

darren636 said:


> What ya gonna do brutha?
> About fertilising the plants on wood?


Hi Darren, I crush up miracle gro controlled release plant food tablets then sprinkle over the wood


----------



## Greenfinger2 (16 Oct 2014)

Hi Ice Thank you


----------



## haytch (25 Nov 2014)

gave me some good ideas - thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2014)

Hi All Quick update, All going well so far


----------



## Greenfinger2 (6 Dec 2014)

Hi
Mr Teapot 
Vinkenoog

Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Dec 2014)

Hi 
Alexander Thank you


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi All, Update this one is doing well  Added a couple of clumps of Riccia from the trim in the cube  We will see how they do.

Some photos,


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi 
Rodrigo, Vinkenoog, Darren, Thank you


----------



## darren636 (30 Dec 2014)

Are you using a mister/ fogger?
 I'm tempted to expose my wood/ epiphytes  by lowering the water level, I think they would dry out with the lights on ( 5 hours per day)


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

darren636 said:


> Are you using a mister/ fogger?
> I'm tempted to expose my wood/ epiphytes  by lowering the water level, I think they would dry out with the lights on ( 5 hours per day)



This one has a 10w led 6500k on 8 hours over it with a clear plastic lid. I mist spray once a day in the morning I add a touch of ferts to the spray bottle though Seems to be working well


----------



## darren636 (30 Dec 2014)

Thanks, 
My 260 litre has a lid and is plenty humid without the lights on. 
Those foggers seem to be a bit hit or miss but I do like the idea of some mist .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Hi Dantrasy, Thank you


----------



## Edvet (30 Dec 2014)

Looking good, still miss some fauna though


----------



## X3NiTH (30 Dec 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looking good, still miss some fauna though



I would put a nice dark lavastone with a Buce on it in the back --- Been doing some research on Buce . They look better under water a bit drab when grown out of water 
But there's no rush i will find something or something will catch my eye at the LFS


----------



## Mick.Dk (30 Dec 2014)

Bucephalandra 'Kedagang' look quite OK grown out of water - and is one of the easy and "faster-ish" growing types !!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (30 Dec 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> Bucephalandra 'Kedagang' look quite OK grown out of water - and is one of the easy and "faster-ish" growing types !!


Hi Thank you Mick  Will look into that one mate 

Edit Nice  Will look round and order this when i can


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2015)

Hi LondonDragon, Thank You


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Jan 2015)

Been away a while. This looks fantastic!!


----------



## Rob Dahl (22 Jan 2015)

Wonderful layout Greenfinger2. I couldn't get over how some of the plants were standing up and looked like they were under water. I had to look close to see the waterline.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Jan 2015)

Rob Dahl said:


> Wonderful layout Greenfinger2. I couldn't get over how some of the plants were standing up and looked like they were under water. I had to look close to see the waterline.



Hi Rob, Thank you  At the moment i have a mini snail invasion  Think its time for a good clean and trim and add some more plants 

Ho the Riccia that i put at the front  Not do well its starting to fall apart and float off   Ho well try something else


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2015)

Hi All, This thread is now closed  

Thank you for all your comments and likes on this little one 

This one is now Another Aquascape 

Link to the new Journal---- http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/starting-point-another-aquascape.36469/


----------

